
Chromium Blog: Rolling out a sandbox for Adobe Flash Player - julian37
http://blog.chromium.org/2010/12/rolling-out-sandbox-for-adobe-flash.html
======
SriniK
It's pretty neat to see Google pushing the security within the browser.

Does it mean chrome comes with some form of flash player embedded?

~~~
joshtynjala
Yes, Chrome has integrated Flash Player in the stable releases since June.

[http://googlechromereleases.blogspot.com/2010/06/stable-
chan...](http://googlechromereleases.blogspot.com/2010/06/stable-channel-
update_24.html) [http://blog.chromium.org/2010/03/bringing-improved-
support-f...](http://blog.chromium.org/2010/03/bringing-improved-support-for-
adobe.html)

